# double teeth



## nanfis (Apr 11, 2009)

The last of Mikies teeth are coming in BUT he still has his puppy fangs and adult ones coming in as well. He will be 6 mos on the 15th. Will they come out or do I need to go to the Vet?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum!

Dexter still has his baby fangs too. His adult fangs started coming in after 6 months. He is almost 9 months. All Dexter's baby teeth on bottom/lower have finally fallen out!

The Vet checked Dexter's teeth, about at 7 months....I think......and as long as the dog's bite is correct, he will be fine. Close the puppy's mouth and watch to see how the fang closes on the bottom teeth...it should fit right in.


----------



## nanfis (Apr 11, 2009)

Good news thank you, since he has already been fixed I would not want to put him under again. Where do you live?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would check with your breeder. Lines are different and I know there are some that must have teeth removed. It could affect his bite and oral health is very important in toy breeds. It can take years off their lives.

Linda- does Dexter still have double fangs at 9 months?


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

Macie had double fangs, so I made a vet appointment to have them checked. However, while waiting a few days to get into the vet, I gave her a couple of greenies and that loosened both and they fell out. She was about 8.5 months when they came out.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> I would check with your breeder. Lines are different and I know there are some that must have teeth removed. It could affect his bite and oral health is very important in toy breeds. It can take years off their lives.
> 
> Linda- does Dexter still have double fangs at 9 months?


Yes.............I check those baby fang teeth once in awhile and I try to wiggle them, but, they are still pretty tight.

Dexter chews on everything! His adult bottom and top teeth did not come in until after 6 months, the fang teeth did not start coming in until after 7 months...I think.

Are fang teeth usually pulled out? It took almost 2 1/2 months for those baby top/bottom teeth to fall out.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, baby canines are usually pulled (as are incisors) if they are still there after the adult teeth erupt. Too many teeth in there can throw off the bite or cause other decay problems. Check with your veterinarian for advice on what to do, especially if the puppy is already over six months old.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

nanfis said:


> Good news thank you, since he has already been fixed I would not want to put him under again. Where do you live?


I did check my breeder to make sure about Dexter's teeth, and she said with her breed they never had to worry about the teeth, you probably should call your breeder or send an email to find out about those teeth too.

I do not live on the beach..... if that is what you are thinking. :ranger:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> Yes, baby canines are usually pulled (as are incisors) if they are still there after the adult teeth erupt. Too many teeth in there can throw off the bite or cause other decay problems. Check with your veterinarian for advice on what to do, especially if the puppy is already over six months old.


Thanks Kimberly! I will be calling on Monday.


----------



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

Luke kept two of his baby canine teeth when the adult ones came in. The vet said to give it a few months, as pulling them would require giving Luke anesthesia, and more often than not, they fell out on their own in a few weeks. Luke's baby teeth stayed in an extra two months, and I was wondering about contacting the vet again to make an appointment to have them pulled, when one finally fell out. So we waited, and about a week later the second one fell out.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's because you made the appointment! LOL Isn't that always how it works?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We gave Flossies and Bully Sticks and almost all of Murphy's have fallen out. If he has any left we can't tell and the vet checked when he was there. My two love Antlerz too, they've chewed them all up so I think we're going to get some more tomorrow. I just tried to order them from HRI but they're on back order.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

http://www.donnerbergrottweilers.com/graphics/rottweiler-teeth/lower-jaw-puppy2.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.donnerbergrottweilers.com/rottweiler-teeth.html&h=368&w=431&sz=36&tbnid=VJn0mtQcgFn1RM:&tbnh=108&tbnw=126&prev=/images%3Fq%3Ddog%2Bteeth%2Bdiagram&hl=en&usg=__hKB_NCe9clrIaDvzMc8sGCSNrW8=&ei=AY1aSveUJYmKMYWP3UI&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=2&ct=image

An article on dog teeth, I now know what the fangs are called.

Dexter has his top/lower incisors without baby incisor teeth.

The top 2 adult canine teeth (fangs) are in with the baby canine teeth (fangs) right next to the adult canine teeth. The baby canine teeth are still pretty tight.

Does the Vet ever have to remove the canine teeth (baby fang teeth)?

I know if the incisors are not going in correctly, then the baby teeth should be removed according to the article to prevent a bad bite.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I have an appointment to check Dexter's teeth tomorrow afternoon to check out the canine teeth (upper fang teeth)...the baby fang teeth are still intact, right next to the adult fang teeth. 

Will let you know what the Vet suggests.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

UpDate: 

Dexter to have his upper Canine (fang baby teeth) removed on Monday. 

The Vet was saying....I believe....overall dogs, "that some dogs have those teeth in there for almost 2 years and the owners do not even know about them, yes, they do need to come out."


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Sugar just turned 6 months old. Last week, she had all her baby canines, and her adult canines next to them. I check her teeth every day, flick my fingernail on the babies, and have given her hard chewbones. As of this morning, she only has one baby canine remaining!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I have tried lots of chews for Dexter....He would rather chew on a bone than eat! At 9 months the top two canine teeth remain pretty tight, if they had a little more wiggle to them , I would be wiggling them more to try to get them out.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

See if you can stick your fingernail between the baby tooth and the adult tooth. This is what I did for a few days until I heard the baby tooth roots 'crack'...


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmmmm.....not sure I would feel comfortable breaking off a tooth, if I heard a crack. I would certainly freak out, thinking.....where is the rest of the tooth.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Sugars last tooth came out today-
It's just the roots cracking, just like when kids lose their baby teeth-


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Sugars last tooth came out today-
> It's just the roots cracking, just like when kids lose their baby teeth-


Kids tooth roots don't crack off? The adult tooth coming in cause the baby tooth root to disintegrate and as the root gets smaller the tooth loses it's tightness in the socket. You'd never want to wiggle a baby tooth too hard and break it off under the gums. That would mean going in for serious dental work to remove the broken piece.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Every single tooth that my kids have lost have always had the 'cracking' sound as they get looser when they wiggle them....hummmmmm


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

good buddy said:


> Kids tooth roots don't crack off? The adult tooth coming in cause the baby tooth root to disintegrate and as the root gets smaller the tooth loses it's tightness in the socket. You'd never want to wiggle a baby tooth too hard and break it off under the gums. That would mean going in for serious dental work to remove the broken piece.


This is what I would fear. Because the adult incisor (fang teeth) are growing beside the the baby teeth....it does not appear to be loosening the baby teeth incisor teeth (fang teeth) very much.

Tomorrow is surgery day to remove 2 incisors (fang upper teeth).


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Every single tooth that my kids have lost have always had the 'cracking' sound as they get looser when they wiggle them....hummmmmm


Oh! I know the sound you mean. That's not the tooth roots cracking. That's the gum tissue breaking away from the tooth when you wiggle it. I would think wiggling a loose tooth is ok, but trying too hard to loosen a tooth that is still tight could cause problems. It's better to see the vet about those ones that won't come out once the adult tooth has come in.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmm.....not sure I would feel comfortable breaking off a tooth, if I heard a crack. I would certainly freak out, thinking.....where is the rest of the tooth.


Oh gosh, that just made me cringe because my vet was just telling me about a woman that tried to loosen a tooth on her own and pushed too hard and broke it off. They had to put the dog under and do a surgery to remove the bottom part of the tooth that was still there. It would have been easier to pull a whole tooth.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Guess I have been lucky with all the puppies I have raised here -more than a dozen of them- because I have worked loose teeth on every one of them, and I have never ever had to have a single tooth pulled!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification. Teeth (2) come out tomorrow, the teeth are still pretty tight.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow. Dugan had 3 teeth pulled about a month ago. He will be a year old on the 25th. My vet said it took her an hour to pull the 3 teeth. She said the roots (especially one of them) were the deepest she had ever seen. Dugan did fine with the removal, he was just upset that he couldn't chew bones for 10 days. He is a real bone guy!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Guess I have been lucky with all the puppies I have raised here -more than a dozen of them- because I have worked loose teeth on every one of them, and I have never ever had to have a single tooth pulled!


Katie, I think it has a lot to do with genetics. It seems like a lot of Hillary's relatives (and her offspring) have all needed to have the canines pulled, while I don't know any relatives of Tinky's that have needed it. Martha's right in the middle - there are some that do and some that don't. (Martha & Hillary have a lot of common relatives on Martha's mother's side so that might explain it too.)


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Kimberly- yes that does make sence- glad I have been lucky, and so have my puppy buyers!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Coming out today!*



Brady's mom said:


> Good luck tomorrow. Dugan had 3 teeth pulled about a month ago. Dugan did fine with the removal, he was just upset that he couldn't chew bones for 10 days. He is a real bone guy!


What! No Bones! That is all Dexter lives for! Today is the day, I hope the procedure does not take long.

Dexter woke up this morning very hungry....poor thing....standing next to his feeding area.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hope he does well Linda!

Murphy has a few back teeth that haven't fallen out yet. He's constantly chewing on Antlerz and today I think he'll get a Flossie in the hopes that it will loosen the back ones.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I guess I better call to see if there are any more teeth that need to come out. I called...you never know....

I can call after 1pm. to check on Dexter. and take Dexter home after 4pm. I have ordered pain medications and they also recommend a sealant 1x week for 6-8 weeks, (I am guessing to keep the the tooth removal from getting infected by trapped food particles).

Gezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......Right now, I am guess under $300.00 for this procedure.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Let us know when he's all done and home safely.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter's home and very tired. He was all excited as usual to see me and anxious to get out of the Vet's office, into the car and into our house. He did not stop to pee/poo!

The bill was not as bad as I thought it would be...only $133.00 something, which included pain medication, and some plaque prevention type gel to be applied 1x week and if I liked the plaque gel for Dexter, I could get some more at the Vet.

I got a nice education on teeth care and paper information on dental care. I asked if Dexter had any plaque and the Vet said, "no." Even got a finger brush for dental care, obviously the Vet office is pushing Dental care for their animals which I am grateful.

The canine teeth were LONG! They said "they were the longest teeth we have seen," each baby canine tooth was at least 2 times longer than the tooth coming out of the gum.

Dexter is resting....he probably is pretty hungry, the Vet said to take the food easy for tonight. I will let Dexter rest for awhile before he eats tonight.

I am glad the teeth were removed! 

We have a wonderful Vet.

These teeth were not going anywhere for a long time!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Good to hear that he's home and resting!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I am glad to hear everything went well! You did the right thing by having them removed- I hope he has a quick recovery!!


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

Glad to hear he is home and well.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter pretty much was back to his usual crazy self after 8pm last night. He is fine today, eating well, he was starving last night! I had to feed him 3 times!

Looks like he is still tender on his teeth because he will not pull toys away from me like he use to, but he is chewing his toys. 

Haven't used any pain medication yet....I probably won't.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ha! That's how my boys are once the anesthetic wears off--HUNGRY! I'm glad Dexter is doing well. I'm sure his gums are a little sore, but it sounds like he's doing fine without pain meds.


----------



## nanfis (Apr 11, 2009)

:tape:Mikie has lost 2 of the doubled up teeth and 5 others they are now just falling out...thanks everyone


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

So glad Mikie's teeth are falling out! I know you are glad, keep an eye on the canine teeth on the top (the baby teeth).


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Read this thread, I had to get one of Dexter's Canine teeth removed. http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9417&highlight=dexter+teeth


----------

